# GridBagLayout Tutorial auf deutsch für Java 1.6 ?



## fatalis (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

mit Suns GridBagLayout Tutorial komme ich weder voran nocht ist es akuell wie mir scheint bzw. es werden nicht alle Felder besprochen. Mein Eindruck...

Ich suche ein einfaches Tutorial, dass den Umgang mit dem GBL näher erläutert auf einfach Weise mit Beispielen.


----------



## André Uhres (19. Apr 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=67943


----------



## fatalis (27. Apr 2008)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=67943



super danke!!!


----------

